# Help Me Please



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

friday i have to tell my boyfriend about ibs b/c he's tired of me not eating and wants to know what is wrong does anyone have any suggestions on how to tell him? i just can't come out and say what the problems are


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

this brochure is pretty great. maybe you could print a copy and give it to him.good luck







) http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html


----------

